# Winterizing Water Pump



## immarkhe (Sep 6, 2012)

Winterizing my 300rb for the first time and wondering about the water pump. Not sure how to access it. Does anyone know? It located in the front, there's a panel below the wardrobe closet but it has a button covering the screw or whatever holds it in place.

I blew out the lines with air, then dumped a couple gallon of RV antifreeze in the fresh tank and pumped it through the lines until they ran nice and pink. Dumped a quarter of so in each trap and toilet. Do I even need to access the pump if I ran antifreeze through it? My pop up had a filter holder integrated into the pump and it cracked the first year when I just left it full of antifreeze. Does my pump have a similar holder?

Thx


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since you ran the pink through it via the tank you do not need to do anything else to the pump for the winter. That said the pink stuff can still expand when it gets really cold so you always want to leave faucets open and to make sure there is room in the pump housing you need run the pump till it is pumping just air.


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

The button comes off and then you unscrew the screw and then you can to the pump. It was tricky to find. I will winterize mine next week after the big Halloween weekend bash.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

After running plumbing anti-freeze through all the lines, I always blow out the lines to remove as much anti-freeze as possible. I also run the pump for about ten seconds, to clear it. Because you added anti-freeze to the fresh tank, I would also open the drain on it to remove all you can.

I don't see any need to access the pump after doing all of the above. If it was my trailer, next year I would gain access to the pump, and install a winterizing kit so putting anti-freeze in the fresh tank wouldn't be needed.

Don't forget to drain the water heater, and blow out the black tank flusher.


----------



## immarkhe (Sep 6, 2012)

Good call on the black tank flusher, I had not done that. I'll look into the winterizing kit as well for the pump. Does it hurt to leave the antifreeze in the lines if the valves are open? It does get pretty cold here some winters so I guess it's safer to blow it out though.


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tip for the black tank flusher. That would have slipped my mind for sure.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

duggy said:


> After running plumbing anti-freeze through all the lines, I always blow out the lines to remove as much anti-freeze as possible. I also run the pump for about ten seconds, to clear it. Because you added anti-freeze to the fresh tank, I would also open the drain on it to remove all you can.
> 
> I don't see any need to access the pump after doing all of the above. If it was my trailer, next year I would gain access to the pump, and install a winterizing kit so putting anti-freeze in the fresh tank wouldn't be needed.
> 
> Don't forget to drain the water heater, and blow out the black tank flusher.


I dont understand what you mean about blowing out the lines to remove the antifreeze. Dont you want antifreeze in the water lines?

As for the pump that is a good idea. Not sure if I do that or not, but have been winterizing trailers for about 10 years now and havent had any issues with anything broken because of water freezing, etc


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is no need to actually leave antifreeze in the pipes. The intent of the antifreeze is to dilute or displace any remaining water. So an air blow out first improves the antifreeze performance. Blowing out the antifreeze introduces additional expansion voids for any liquids in the system.


----------

